# New Review - AceKard



## shaunj66 (Nov 26, 2006)

*New Review - AceKard*

Official GBAtemp Review










We've just finished writing our extensive review of the AceKard. If you want to know how it performs, click the link below to go to the review.
The AceKard is a flush fitting slot 1 flash cart that takes micro SD (transflash) memory cards and boasts 100% compatibility.

Please feel free to comment on the review in this topic!





AceKard Review


----------



## supermecleboss (Nov 26, 2006)

thank for this review , I want to this lol .

filesystem and homebrew comtability is so bad .


----------



## Dosa (Nov 26, 2006)

100% compatibility is nice! but the filesystem is too shit...


----------



## Digeman (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks guys i really wanted to see what you had to say first before i made up my mind if i would buy the acekard or ds xtreme. Now it's all clear to me, thanks guys!


----------



## Hooya (Nov 26, 2006)

Great review.  Answered some much needed questions.

One further question that was not addressed at all in the review (and I'm sure you haven't had time to test this).

*How is the battery life compared to a genuine cart?*

Anyway, if there are speed issues when using a good memory card I don't see the point of using the AKFS...  I thought the whole point was that AKFS was closer to a genuine cart and it would be faster/more compatible.  Since it's not faster it just appears to be a nuisance.

I'm eagerly awaiting the microninja (or whatever) review now.


----------



## kmihalj (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, using MicroSD is only plus for AceCard, .... everything else is .... well shitty .... 

As for compatibility, ... well not much ROM tested, .... but concurention have only one ROM not working (atleast for DS-X, and that will probably be solved in next firmware upgrade). Homebrew not working at all .... and there is lots great homebrew applications. Also, only Windows software is big minus (since it doesn't work in Wine, I'll test it with VirtualPC for Mac and report here).

I'll skip this one. Also skiping Ninjapass x9 since shity "save system". 
Overall DS-Xtreme is still the best, and have only two cons. ... 512 MB *fixed*, nonupgradeable, .... and OS specific Firmware upgrade (well this is situation now for firmware.... maybe they will fix that soon).


----------



## lookout (Nov 26, 2006)

great! thank


----------



## tetsuya (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the awesome review. I had high hopes for them, but a major turn down for me is that filesystem.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2006)

You did an awesome job on that review. Thanks!
Seems like the AceKard doesn't live up to the promises they made. Determing the SaveType for yourself with newer games really sucks in my opinion and AKFS is obviously not 'the super duper speed up thing' they advertised it as.


----------



## ToGun (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice review ;-)

Now im so glad to have a DS-Xtreme...

I don't like this card at all...


----------



## nitrolewis (Nov 26, 2006)

good review

do u think this is good value for money including fast sd


( cos im considering ds-x )


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 26, 2006)

I was really disappointed with this.

I wish the DS-X team would make a DS-X with removable media (please don't flame me, I'm not saying 512 Mb is bad, just that it's not enough for me). The DS-X is one great product, but it really could be PERFECT if it supported removable media.

- Sam


----------



## deathspawn999 (Nov 26, 2006)

great review but with all that hassle you still gave it a 7.5? there is no way i could be bothered with all that shit.


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you for the review!  I've been waiting in anticipation for a thorough look at the device for a while, and you've both done a good job writing it fairly and objectively.  I am a little disappointed about the intro slowdowns in Castlevania and Rub Rabbits, but personally it looks like a clincher for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Having experience with the M3, and the SC, I don't mind the tinkering with the sav data too much, plus the active Acekard wiki i've seen about will undoubtably get filled up pretty quick.  I'm planning to use this as my slot 1 backup solution and leave the M3Lite to work the homebrew support.

I agree with every portion of your review except the last part of Costello's analysis, and question: Why is speed neccessary?

I can tell you that, the NinjaDS suffers from HORRENDOUS speed issues with quite a few games.  Thats testing with a variety of SD's, including a vanilla 512 Sandisk, and 40x, 66x SD's.  For the perfect example, try running Ouendan, and see how long it takes to load up each song.  I'd say for the first track (school homework level), it takes about 40-60 secs to start. :-/

I can't speak for the DSLink, or the X9, but i'd imagine the microninja would have the same issues (same firmware).  I guess maybe some others can shed some light on the issue?

Thanks again


----------



## Xenocide (Nov 26, 2006)

Interesting discussion on fragmentation, however, sequential reads are primarily faster on disks because of seek times.  The heads take time to move from reading the inside to the outside of a disk, and it takes time to spin the disk to the correct location.  Solid state media like flash doesn't have this mechanical limitation.  The likely reasons the filesystem doesn't support fragmentation is a) it takes more effort to write the software to handle fragmentation and b) it takes a lot more effort to design the DS interface to handle fragmentation.  

GBA game carts used sequential access to speed up the address requests. Random access required one communication to the cart to get the address, and another one to return the data.  Seqential mode then returns the values from the next address on the next read, skipping the communication between reads to set the address, potentially cutting access time close to half of random. But I don't think the DS cart operates in such a manner, although the homebrew docs I've seen don't appear to have any interesting details on it for me.

What's far more interesting is the use of an altera max II rather than ASIC.


----------



## stinkingbob (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the great review Shaun. I know you and Costello put in a lot of time and effort into this one.
One thing though: Costello mentioned that the DS battery life while using the AceKard was crappy. Can you elaborate more on that? How is the battery life>

I think that now, people finally see that the best slot 1 solution is the DS-X hands down. Other companies purport to all these nice features and compatibility of their own carts, but when the review unit is shipped and tested by the GBA staff, the cards almost never live up to what the manufacturer says it will do.
So, I really hope people aren't waiting for the ninja to be reviewed before they finally realize that the ds-x is THE one to get. So far, there have been no legitimate complaints against it after frimware 1.0.2 was released. What are you waiting for? But it!

Honestly, I believe a rating of 7.5 is too high for the AceKard. A 5 would have been better.
By it running games pretty well, thats an automatic 5. The other points should be for ease of use, extra features and does the software work. In this case a 0.


----------



## adgloride (Nov 26, 2006)

Great review.  When someone made the file system just supported by the software they mush have been drunk.  I prefer using a memory card reader to write data to the card.  Not sure if I missed this in the review, but have you any pictures of the AceKard connected up to the PC so I can see how its all connected up?


----------



## bug (Nov 26, 2006)

Good review, but I also think the final rating is too high considering what you have written. In my opinion the problems with the software, save types and file system make the Acekard unusable on a daily basis. You would spend more time adjusting things than playing games. 

Then again, even if there was no problem with software and save types, I still think it's absolutely pointless to have a slot 1 solution that uses a proprietary file system. The biggest benefit to a slot 1 card in my opinion is the ability to simply copy & paste clean roms.


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2006)

jpxdude: I have personnally never had a problem with my NinjaDS (might be because I got fast SD cards? or because I haven't tested every single release?), and there are 3 different speed settings that you can select if you have trouble with your card.
Anyway, the DSLink and the X9 still stand, there is no particular slowdown with the DSLink as far as I know.

My personal opinion on the Acekard: it looks just similar to a DSLink that wouldn't require a flashed DS, and that would have 100% DS compatibility. They both require PC software, use microSD, are chinese, white case, ... 
However the DSLink detects the save types, it doesn't use a proprietary file system, etc...  The comparison is easy.

Now I think they can add automatic save type detection in a new version of the firmware, but if they're going to keep the "100% clean roms" moto, they won't be able to enable download play. I hope I'm wrong, but I don't think you can fix download play only by changing the way a rom is booted.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Interesting discussion on fragmentation, however, sequential reads are primarily faster on disks because of seek times. The heads take time to move from reading the inside to the outside of a disk, and it takes time to spin the disk to the correct location. Solid state media like flash doesn't have this mechanical limitation. The likely reasons the filesystem doesn't support fragmentation is a) it takes more effort to write the software to handle fragmentation and b) it takes a lot more effort to design the DS interface to handle fragmentation.


you're most likely right about seeking in flash memory (which I didn't know), but if there's no speed issues with fragmented files, why would they even bother using a file system whose only purpose is to disallow file fragmentation? I mean, none of the other slot-1 solutions use a proprietary file system..


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 26, 2006)

QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> How is the battery life?
> We're running battery life tests now. We should have some figures for you guys some time tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


You remove the micro SD card from the AceKard and plug it into your PC's SD card reader.


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 26, 2006)

Costello: Thanks for replying, it could possibly be down to the type of SD card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am fully aware of the 3 speed settings, but this still doesn't change the performance of many games I've personally tried with it even on the latest firmware.

When you do review the microninja, please can you test out Ouendan and Animal Crossing?  Those 2 in particular don't just suffer speed issues on the NinjaDS, but are buggy/crash in play negligent of media used.  It'd be interesting to know if these issues would be resolved by then.


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2006)

The battery test we are currently performing is:
- DS: fat, fully charged
- Game: Metroid Prime Hunters
- Part of the game: intro (looping)
- Brightness: normal
- Sound: maximum

With the exact same conditions, on the same DS, the DS-X lasted between 7:30 and 8 hours.
Let's see how the acekard performs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We'll run another test on a DSLite later.


----------



## Hooya (Nov 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> The battery test we are currently performing is:
> - DS: fat, fully charged
> - Game: Metroid Prime Hunters
> - Part of the game: intro (looping)
> ...



Just out of curiosity, how long does the genuine cart last?


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Nov 26, 2006)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> Costello: Thanks for replying, it could possibly be down to the type of SD card
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## larvi (Nov 26, 2006)

How's the save speed, I wonder if the AKFS helps with that at all?   Take pokemon d/p for example, saving takes quite a while on my SC  since it saves directly to the SD card, but on my EZ flash it's pretty much instantaneous, but doesn't save directly to the SD card.   Is the save time on the AceKard noticeably quicker than with super card, etc?  Otherwise there doesn't appear to be much of a point to using the proprietary system.


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The battery test we are currently performing is:
> ...


That's a good question, we will try it.
We should also try other linkers and report it in the slot-1 comparison.


----------



## cory1492 (Nov 26, 2006)

costello: my DSLink dosn't detect save types, instead it patches the save routine to use their chip (be it flash, eeprom or otherwise) and always creates a 520K file regardless of the save type (though, I haven't tried all that many games on it).

Just out of curiosity, something of an annoyance I have had with the DSLink which doesnt have a spring mechanism on the micro slot, is it possible to eject the SD out of the AK (considering the cart is a little bit more wedged in there, is it possible to activate the SD eject instead of the DS slot eject)? And could that be the purpose of the cut-away, to ensure the micro doesn't bind in that instance?

edit:/ as always, excellent review (for those of us who like to read more than just the final point value). Thanks for always taking the extra time to test thoroughly.


----------



## ChowMein (Nov 27, 2006)

nice review, very in-depth as is usual with most gbatemp reviews


----------



## Costello (Nov 27, 2006)

Cory, it doesn't really matter how the different linkers proceed (detect save type or not), what matters is that the user doesn't have to look for the save type himself.
In a context where we would have only few solutions on the market, it wouldn't really matter.
But in the current context where were have lots and lots of different solutions, you've got to be better than the others if you want to win this little war. And asking the user to find the save type is such a hassle (it isn't a hassle _per se_, but compared to what the others have to offer).
It doesn't matter _how_ they allow the user not to have to enter the save type himself, but they've got to get rid of this problem anyway, somehow.


----------



## cory1492 (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> However *the DSLink detects the save types*, it doesn't use a proprietary file system, etc...Â The comparison is easy.
> If it did, it would make properly sized files wrather than backing up the entire 4Mb save chip for every game.
> QUOTECory, it doesn't really matter how the different linkers proceed (detect save type or not), what matters is that the user doesn't have to look for the save type himself.


It does indeed matter. AK doesn't require you to tell it what save type for EVERY game, does it? Meaning to me at least, that there is some type of database or method that it uses, and that the software just doesn't know everything... yet.

In a context where one is using the initial release of essentially a chinese language software, such things should be expected. I personally don't care for the hassle of picking through all the options in M3's game manager (guessing which each one might mean) to find out the game won't even start using those particular options, and having to go through it all again (though compared to its initial release, it is much more intuitive a year or more later now that they made better "default" options into a db), perhaps 3 or 4 times before a game will work. Much simpler to pick a save type than those M3 options, as there are far less save types than there are M3 patcher options, and it doesnt require you to go back to the patcher in the PC.

edit:/ also have to also remember, the AK doesn't analyze the ROM before sending to examine things at all. So problems like saver detection and d/l-play are going to be in the hands of the kernel programmers. Have any of the chinese marketed carts had a perfect kernel on their initial release? The "perfect" product says 30+ releases means... no.


----------



## robbierotten (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Nov 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 26 2006 said:
> ...




I can tell you answer right now 'Hooya'...  no where near 7.5-8 hours on a ds phat with full volume.... that ole ds-x is a wonder cart!!!!!!!!!!!!!! change it's score to ten quick


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll take this over ds-x anyday, 100% compatibility


----------



## stinkingbob (Nov 27, 2006)

DS-X is today for the NDS as the X-ROM was for the GBA.
Both groundbreaking. Both revolutionary.
Go DS-X!!


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 27, 2006)

Peresonally I think I expected too much from AceKard...this dissapoints me too much. I'll have to hold out on buying this...that new NinjaDS solution looks exciting, though...

and does the DS browser work?

edit2: im retarded lol


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> DS-X is today for the NDS as the X-ROM was for the GBA.
> Both groundbreaking. Both revolutionary.
> Go DS-X!!



wow a ds-x fanboy

ds-x is pointless, you spent over $120, have unupgradeable 512mb memory, have no gba support, and heck more or less the same compatibility as the top slot 2 solutions, what's the point of slot 1 solution if it required continuous nitpicky update for their roms just like slot 2 solution

i would rather get m3l/scl, it's cheaper, you use microSD which can be used elsewhere, and heck the same compatibility as DS-X

acekard on the other hand, definitely has a point, it boosts 100% compatiblity and future proof (untill proven otherwise), now that's an advantage over slot 2 solutions


----------



## fishsticks (Nov 27, 2006)

I thought it was rather interesting how the Kingston 1GB MicroSD card is rated a 3, when the Sandisk  Ultra II, which is faster, is rateda 7. Does that means that there will be no slowdown using the normal speed Kingston MicroSD? Can someone give it a whirl, considering the kingston card is about half the price of the sandisk ultra.


----------



## cenotaph (Nov 27, 2006)

DS-X is, as AceKard, based on a brilliant concept but lives up poorly to it. 512M will be too little in the long run. And for those believing themselves to not be dependent on patches or firmware upgrading when using the DS-X, I seem to recall a firmware upgrade not long ago correcting some ROM (in)compatibility issues... (the DS-X still does patching if I remember correctly, it just does it on the fly).

I'd also say DS-X rides a fair amount on the hype of it being the "first slot one flash card" and has a price thereafter.

As for the AceKard... I'd really like to see someone testing Castlevania with a microSD card rated at 3 to see if there are slowdowns in the intro. I'm still interested if it'll be as cheap (~$50) as some have claimed.


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 27, 2006)

Price will be a big selling point, since I chose SC cause of the price...and a ds-x fanboy has a valid reason to be...excluding the filesize limit and the high-price, it's an excellent slot-1 solution...


----------



## CronoTrig (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > DS-X is today for the NDS as the X-ROM was for the GBA.
> ...



Wow, an AceKard fanboy. Do you realize how stupid you sound? AceKard has the same (few) problems DS-Xtreme has: slowdown in SOME games and non-working download play in SOME games. Not TRULY 100% compatible. DS-X is also future-proof (until proven otherwise); have you seen any new games not working on it? That's what I thought. Now please take your bashing elsewhere, maybe go bash your head on the wall or something.


----------



## martin88 (Nov 27, 2006)

I thought DSX has no slowdowns?

If it does, does that make G6 Lite the only cart with no slowdown at all and the closest thing to a real cart?


----------



## CronoTrig (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> I thought DSX has no slowdowns?
> 
> If it does, does that make G6 Lite the only cart with no slowdown at all and the closest thing to a real cart?



Some people 'claim' that sometimes menus/loading/saving is slow, although that might also be true for the original cart as well. From ym experiences whenever I have experienced slowdown with my DS-X, the same slowdown is experienced on normal carts (Contact, Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam, Jump Ultimate Stars).


----------



## martin88 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

So DS-X's internal memory is fast enough to behave just like a real game card. Good to hear.


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(CronoTrig @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(stop_loading @ Nov 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 27 2006 said:
> ...



i didnt praise acekard like he praised ds-x, have you seen his post lately?

looks like acekard has minimal problem, one being slowdown, and two download play, assuming you pick the highest compatible card, it should fix the slow down problem, this review only used the speed marked as 7, that leaves the download play alone, which isnt a big deal

ds-x is not future proof, look at this compatiblity

http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/DSX_compatibility_list

2 games dont work (didnt count multiplies), some games have slow down (and since the 512mb is embedded you can't do anything except wait for updates), some games runs ridiculously slow (spyro) and some games crashes in t he middle (castlevania).

even some games that worked in previous firmware dont work in the new firmware (animal crossing)

in no way that thing is "future proof", too much problem to deal with

now i havent heard games that don't work on acekard (it's only chinese so makes sense), it's possible of course, but until then, it sounds really promising


----------



## acekard (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank those who focusing on AK these days.
We're a brand new team and we have lots of things to do to promot our product.We're appreciate for those who choose our product.And we'll try our best.

I would like to  explain some issues below.If there is any mistake please let me know.Thank you.
And if you have any questions you can email us or post a thread in our BBS.And BBS is more effective.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is our official BBS:
http://bbs.yyjoy.com/forum-77-1.html
http://www.acekard.com/bbs/

I'm sorry those BBS are in chinese.You can register here:
http://bbs.yyjoy.com/register.php
http://www.acekard.com/bbs/register.php
And the textbox in chinese is:
UserID;
PassWord;
PassWord again;
Your Email;
Press the button below to finish register.

Please feel free to post your topic,thank you.

================================================================================
=======

Cons
Operating systems do not natively support AKFS, external software is required
--This software is very small and it's green.
The AKFS manager software is only supported by Windows
--We're going to support more OS in future.
File fragmentation is not possible (see the article after the review to understand the problems that it generates)
--...
Files can not be moved
--Files in TF card can be removed.And function of moving can be supported if there is any requirement.We'll promote our product in future.
The AKFS does not support folders, all files are placed at the root
--This is just a matter of time.We'll promote our product in future. 
The AKFS does not include information on files (date of creation/modification, attributes, ...)
--If you just play game and use moonshell then we thought maybe this feature is not necessary.But this function can be added if our customer have a requirement.


Why are these read speeds so important? For DS game compatibility? 
--Yes.
This doesn't seem like a pertinent explanation seeing as there are already several slot-1 solutions using removable media (DSLink, NinjaDS, X9...).
--DSLink can't use clean rom which means that you may not play a new game as soon as the rom is released.
As i know,NinjaDS also need patched rom.
X9 also need to select save type.And they use a file to restore save type of each game and you need modify that file to meet new game.AceKard support choose save type from AK menu before you launch it.And after that the save type will be restored.And we'll update default save type list when every new rom is released,then you don't need select save type.Before we update savelist.bin you can find the save type in offlinelist.
X9 do not claim they support 100% clean rom until now.
The format time for AKFS is very fast.It's about 2 or 3 second.And you can reformat it as FAT if you wanna use it on other device.
If there is any mistake above please tell me.Thank you.


Because of this, the AceKard is thicker than a regular DS game cart.This shouldn't really alarm you as I highly doubt this could break the DS slot, but it is noticeable.
--We've already promoted the shell of card.The new version is better than the one we send to you.And AceKard won't break DS slot since there are so many pepole use it already.And i thought you don't need plug-insert AceKard ofen.You just need popup your TF card.In fact,i have done many times of plug-insert during testing.And my DS is still alive.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The AceKard software and GUI is unable to auto-detect the save type of a ROM.
--There is no way,at least we don't found any way if you use clean rom,to auto-detect save type.This is too complex to auto detect.

but only .NDS files will be detected within the GUI.
--In fact it's .nds files.AKFS is case-sensitive.

Hopefully we'll see enough software update from the AceKard team to smooth out the problems in their client.
--We already notice this issue.And we'll fix it in a short time.But this issue is harmless.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And as far as we can tell, it can't be customised (eg. custom wallpapers).
--We have a plan to support it in future.

And also special accented characters such as "á, é, í, ó, ú" etc.. aren't displayed so you're left with a name that says "Pokmon" instead of "Pokémon".
--We'll add more language support in future.

Download play doesn't work.
--In fact this issue only happened when the client DS is not flashed.And even so there is only a few games can't download play.
And as we know now,all the flash card,no matter it's slot2 or slot1,also has this issue.

We haven't encountered a game that doesn't boot yet. That's a very impressive result.
--To tell you the truth,although we have confidence of our product,but we still do a full test for every game already released.Each game has been played for three of five minutes and been saved and restart DS and relaunch the game to verify save.
And every game is worked well for sure.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The more test we've done the more confidence we have.We believe that our produce is very strong.
Conclusion:AceKard support 100% clean rom as we claim.

But unfortunately, there are slowdowns in game such as the intro to the first Castlevania, the music in Metroid Prime Pinball and the intro to Rockman Exe 5 are some of the slowdowns we encountered. And this is using an "ultra II" Sandisk card. 
--We suggest use a TF card which can use speed 3 or 4.That speed won't have any lag when you playing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Due to the fact that the AceKard uses its own file system (AKFS), we didn't have high hopes for homebrew on the AceKard.
--We'll release AK version of these homebrews in future.Or we'll release API of AKFS.

On my computer using a USB 2.0 card reader the transfer speed is approximately 4.5MB/s, which is very fast.
--And the time of launch a game is also very fast.There is no time to do some "fly patched".


----------



## CronoTrig (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(acekard @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> --This software is very small and it's green.



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks acekard, we appreciate your efford to post in an english website

we know the product is fairly new, and it sounds really promising

keep up the good work


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(CronoTrig @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(acekard @ Nov 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > --This software is very small and it's green.
> ...




the software looks early to me


----------



## delta123 (Nov 27, 2006)

well i'm sold on the acekard. but first i have to wait until i have more money. and the reviews of the microninja to come out. other than that this card is on the top of my list. and i too don't get what he ment by small and green.


----------



## fishsticks (Nov 27, 2006)

Besides the colour, green means new and unseasoned as well.


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 27, 2006)

i dont know about you people but i'm considering this in the future more than ds-x, it uses microSD, it's cheaper, it has the compatiblity that i want, supported clean rom, i dont care about homebrew and download play, and i dont care about drag and drop, as long as it's fast

now the deciding factor in the future are:

-support: will the client get any better? will they fix the glitches? will it improve? since i need the folder management and the moving data file
-battery life: there has been no test regarding battery life, there's no point in getting a slot 1 solution if it drains the same power as the slot2 solution (DS-X has advantage on this), so i'll be waiting for the battery life test in here
-100% compatibility: will it hold true?
-having AKFS meaning that i cant use the microSD for any other device without formating it, it's not even recogniseable in windows, am i correct? this is debatable; a downside obviously but i guess i could live with it, we'll see
- any other slot 1 solution, i'll be waiting on microninja, let's see how that turned out to be

this isnt a card for people who enjoy homebrew though


----------



## acekard (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(delta123 @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> well i'm sold on the acekard. but first i have to wait until i have more money. and the reviews of the microninja to come out. other than that this card is on the top of my list. and i too don't get what he ment by small and green.



Small means the size of AKManager is only 1.5MB.
Green means you don't need install AKManager or it will modify any config of your Windows.You only need copy it to your PC and double click to run it.

And for stop_loading,you can find answers in my first post.

Thank you.


----------



## cenotaph (Nov 27, 2006)

I really appreciate the fact that  you (acekard team?) communicate directly with us, makes it feel less like investing in a black box (i.e. M3/SC/whatever where updates just pop up whenever they please and there's no way to know when/if they'll appear).

Seeing as I'm for most part interested in running (commercial) NDS roms on my slot 1 card if I'd get one (I'd have my M3 sitting in slot 2 for GBA/MP3/some NDS) it sounds great, especially if the API would be released so someone could engineer support for other OS'es (I primarily use FreeBSD on a daily basis, which I do not expect official support for seeing as it's very minor as a desktop OS).


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 27, 2006)

the other problem is...will there be more palces to order the acekard? the only site that has it for pre-order is bamboogaming

and yyjoy but they don't ship to anywhere else other than china


----------



## acekard (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(nightwalker @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> the other problem is...will there be more palces to order the acekard? the only site that has it for pre-order is bamboogaming
> 
> and yyjoy but they don't ship to anywhere else other than china



OverSea distributors is in progress.And it'll be available soon.Please be patient.
Or you can buy it directly from us.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you.


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(cenotaph @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> I really appreciate the fact thatÂ you (acekard team?) communicate directly with us, makes it feel less like investing in a black box (i.e. M3/SC/whatever where updates just pop up whenever they please and there's no way to know when/if they'll appear).



I agree, especially since english arent their native language

I hope the english version is coming soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , so that people can order easily


----------



## OSW (Nov 27, 2006)

Will the bamboo gaming english acekard stock be of the new mould?


----------



## Hooya (Nov 27, 2006)

acekard you rock the house for posting here.  I think I'll be buying your product to replace my EZF4 Lite.  Lucky me, I use a Kingston 1GB TF card!


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Nov 27, 2006)

damn you acekard. will the file sysytem EVER be able to fragment files?


----------



## trebus (Nov 27, 2006)

Shouldn't GBAtemp put a notice on the micro SD cards needed for the fastest speed rather than just saying that Sandisk Ultra 2 always worked for other flashcarts and if it's slow, AceKard has a problem?

Looking at the list Kingston and PNY is the fastest with speeds of 3. This means that by spending much less than normal for a Sandisk Ultra 2 you are able to afford twice the memory and half the price for full speed, judging from the prices today.


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> damn you acekard. will the file sysytem EVER be able to fragment files?



probably not but he said you might be able to move files in the future

so i assume:

32mb game A+ 32 free space + 32 game B + 32 free space

moved into

32mb game A + 32 game B + 64 free space, so now you can put a 64mb game

pls correct me if i'm wrong

but i'm skeptical about updates, since some team lie about their update

so when acekard has proven support by releasing and updating their client every now and then, consider i'm on board


----------



## delta123 (Nov 27, 2006)

if you live in japan you can get it from gamebank

http://gamebank-web.com/gamebank_main2.html

i think they alwo have the x9 in stock too. but who wants that.


----------



## stinkingbob (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > DS-X is today for the NDS as the X-ROM was for the GBA.
> ...




Stop_loading, we all knew before DS-X hit the market that the memory could not be "upgraded".  For me, 512 is fine. No, I don't need to put 50 games, 100 music files and 2 movies on my card to play on my nds. Now, so far, there has been 1 (one, uno) update to the ds-x firmware that addressed SOME games not working.  Now, if you take a look at the list, 99% of the games work. Also, being a slot 1 solution, I already know it does not play GBA games. Name 1 slot 1 device that does. 
Lastly, if you think the AceKard is better than the ds-x, buy it! Just don't come crying back to the forum askiing for help because you are getting errors or you can't find a saved game! 
And as far as the AceKard team member who posted things on here: oooookay. My question for you is this: why iin the hell didn't you address the problems with the AceKard(or at least have someone beta test it) before you released it on the market? Only after Shaun did YOUR job, did you decide to adress the issues. Why should we trust that you will be doing any fixes to the AceKard. Sorry, but your actions so far make it hard for me to trust that you will really support the AceKard.
I do not have a bias towards DS-X. I just call it like I see it and so far, DS-X is the best and only slot 1 solution that works. Period.


----------



## canvasch (Nov 27, 2006)

i'll just keep my supercard... thanks


----------



## sylver78 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the review ! I'll keep my initial plan :
- An AceKard for the 100% compatibility
- A supercard MiniSD for Homebrews applications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And with both cards, I'll be able to use the opera browser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, is the AK available in Hong Kong stores right now ?


----------



## Gestahl (Nov 27, 2006)

512MB is simply not enough! I don't care about MP3 and video, but I need to have at least 200MB for the Japanese dictionary and Japanese edutainment software for my studies + 100MB for my gf's puzzlers. So that would leave only 200MB for the games I'd like to play. No, thanks.

Cheers to the Acekard team, looking forward to your product.


----------



## scrawl (Nov 27, 2006)

Good to see more products being released with spring-loaded MicroSD slots.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(delta123 @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> if you live in japan you can get it from gamebank
> 
> http://gamebank-web.com/gamebank_main2.html
> 
> i think they alwo have the x9 in stock too. but who wants that.




is gbatemp gonna do a review on the x9 anytime soon? i've read that some ppl have already received their x9


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 27, 2006)

Battery life results:

Fully charged Nintendo DS Lite.

- Screens at 4th (maximum) brightness setting
- Full sound volume
- Metroid running off the Acekard looping the intro movies

Result: *4 hours and 15 minutes*


----------



## DavePS (Nov 27, 2006)

What results does the battery check give if you use the original cart shaunj66, or with DS-X on same settings please?


----------



## stupid2ass (Nov 27, 2006)

Is there any way to improve this battery drain?  That seems pretty awfullly short.  I might as well stick with my supercard if it is as battery draining as the test indicate.  If you can do a  standardized battery life test for ALL the slot-1 and slot-2 solutions, it'd be a big help.  
I was onboard for an acekard until this battery test.

Also acekard folks, can you please make an english webpage?  Even a rudimentary one with spelling/grammar errors is appreciated.  I know many who would like to order from you directly but cannot navigate the page since they're not chinese.


----------



## kobewan (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey, it's good that someone from acekard (assuming its not a fake) is actually posting. Seems like they are planning for updates in the future, but I'm not going to believe anything until I see it. That raises an interesting question though : if software issues are resolved, will you guys plan on updating the reviews? I know that they're already great and informative, but I usually refer people to this site's reviews when they are looking for a card (as many other people do, I'm sure) and having an out-dated review makes it harder to make the right choice.

Still, great review and I think that's a pretty fair score for the way it is now. Thanks for putting in the hard work! I wonder why the AceKard's battery life is so crappy.....that is going to really _kill_ the deal for a lot of people.


----------



## OSW (Nov 28, 2006)

for crying out loud!!!

quote "
- Screens at 4th (maximum) brightness setting
- Full sound volume
- Metroid running off the Acekard looping the intro movies
Result: 4 hours and 15 minutes
"

for full volume and brightness, this is not bad at all. you guys should learn how to read properly!


----------



## sylver78 (Nov 28, 2006)

As Costello said, they've tested the DS-X with brightness = normal (not maximum like for the AceKard) :



QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 26 2006 said:


> The battery test we are currently performing is:
> - DS: fat, fully charged
> - Game: Metroid Prime Hunters
> - Part of the game: intro (looping)
> ...



So we cant compare anything yet ... Please gbatemp guys, use the same settings from one test to another


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(sylver78 @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> Please gbatemp guys, use the same settings from one test to another


I'd take this a step further. If you really want accurate test results you should not only use the same settings, but also the same DS and the same SD card. Whenever possible the only difference from one test to the next should be the piece of hardware being tested.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(sylver78 @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> As Costello said, they've tested the DS-X with brightness = normal (not maximum like for the AceKard) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We never did. I'm currently performing a DS-Xtreme battery test using the same settings as the Acekard test. (DS Lite, metroid, maximum brightness, full sound.)


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(sylver78 @ Nov 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Please gbatemp guys, use the same settings from one test to another
> ...



i agree, and make the standard the same for every test
i think max brightness, max sound, and loop sounds great for a standard

you definitely should put the battery test on the slot1 comparison


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2006)

We *ARE* running battery tests on the DSLite now! and posting the results in real time!
We started with the Acekard, and are currently performing tests on the DS-Xtreme.
We will also test all other slot 1 solutions so we can add this to the comparison.

Don't draw quick conclusions from only 1 result.
The DS Phat test has nothing to do with this result, hum.
To be honest the test of the Acekard with the DS Phat failed, I kind of fell alseep while the acekard was running on my DS phat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> I kind of fell alseep while the acekard was running on my DS phat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dot dot dot




I think you guys are working hard though


----------



## Poppu (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks you so much for this great review. This slot 1 solution seems to be a good solution... despite this file system!


----------



## hksh (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(stop_loading @ Nov 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 27 2006 said:
> ...



It looks pretty odd to me that you seem don't like Acekard a lot. I gotta say it's not a perfect product in many aspects, but some ppl like it and Stop_loading is one of them. And I havn't seen him said anything about you gotta buy this one or anything implying that, it's just a personal preference. Same as you like DS-X, but from this post, it looks like you treat Acekard as an enemy somehow, I wonder why? ;p
BTW, 100% titles compatible is not a selling point? What do you think? ;p
I'm not here for fighting or anything. But hey, DS-X works and Acekard works fine too, right? And let's just wait for more tests like battery life and etc. And see if the team could update the software as they claimed, OK?


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2006)

I do like the Acekard for its great compatibility and the fact that it's "future proof". That's really a good thing.
But in my everyday life I won't be using it. It's not easy to use and the software is instable.
And I can't test my DS homebrew on it... I really need that feature to develop DS apps.

The fastest way for me to play a .nds (homebrew or game) is to open the .zip, drag & drop from winrar to my dsx, put my dsx in my DS and turn it on. That's priceless for me when it comes to flashcarts.


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(hksh @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(stop_loading @ Nov 27 2006 said:
> ...



looks like he's scared of acekard to me, he spent all that money ($120) for compatibility more or less equal to a supercard rumble, so basically he's paying extra $50 for drag and drop and LED lights, with addition on un-upgradeable memory. i take removeable media over embedded memory any day. he's just trying to justify his buy by advertising the product.

and i definitely wait if they really update the acekard client, i mean supercard wasnt perfect when it came out, m3 was ugly when it was 1st came out, and ds-x have some trouble saving when it came out (and it still have problems with some games)

and you know what, he's the one who's going to end up crying back into a forum because it can't run a certain game


----------



## Noobix (Nov 28, 2006)

Well so far Acekard has lived up to its claim...the 100% compatibilty is the deciding factor for me!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For a brand new cart from a new team this is indeed impressive.  The software will be improved in time (Like every other flashcart), but the fact that I can use it to replace my EZPass3 makes me really happy.  

Having an Acekard rep. posting here is awesome stuff....please keep it up!!!  

No doubt the software will be improved in time (Skinning etc), but they already have moonshell running and that's all I really wanted!!!   

Coupled with my EZ4 lite I'll have 4GB of storage, and be future proofed into the bargain!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now all I want to know is how soon can I get some, and from where?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS - What was the point of posting the Acekard battery test with nothing else to compare it to ?  It just gives it a negative spin.


----------



## CronoTrig (Nov 28, 2006)

You realize that the only reason an AceKard rep posts here is because their official forums are all Chinese. If you would visit the official DS-X forums, you would see that an AceKard rep visiting these forums and answering a few questions (in TERRIBLE English mind you), is nothing out of the ordinary. Not trying to bash or promote any card over the other; I just thought people might like to know that this 'great service' some people are talking about (again, in very confusing and uninformative English), is not that 'great' when compared to other companies.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> We *ARE* running battery tests on the DSLite now! and posting the results in real time!
> 
> Just to clarify, I meant that if you have more than one DS lite you should always use the same unit for the tests. Same with the SD cards. Different units of the same brand & model may not have exactly the same power draw, and the condition of the batteries in different DSes could be an even bigger factor.
> 
> ...


It seems to me that this is in fact the single biggest doubt about the Acekard. They might improve the software greatly, and continue to update it for a long time. Then again, they might update it once. Ever. Their claims don't matter; only time will tell.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > We *ARE* running battery tests on the DSLite now! and posting the results in real time!
> ...


Yes we are using the same Nintendo DS Lite, same micro SD card and same test settings every time.

The only thing that changes is the card being tested. EVERY other condition stays the same, otherwise, of course, the tests would be inaccurate.


----------



## fishsticks (Nov 29, 2006)

destructobot said:
			
		

> It seems to me that this is in fact the single biggest doubt about the Acekard. They might improve the software greatly, and continue to update it for a long time. Then again, they might update it once. Ever. Their claims don't matter; only time will tell.



Likewise, I think it's the same with the DS-X and actually with every flash solution out there. I think the slot2s, like G6/m3, supercard, etc. has improved their software and products over time, and thus proven their credibility. Perhaps, in 6 months, we can really decide on which card is more better based on their updates. at this point, I think both of them have pros and cons that have to be ironed out. Right now, I'm kind of leaning towards the AceKard, besides being based on the price, compatibility and removable media, it's also based on what  the DS-X team did in the past, if you remember "• Two members of the DS-X team have asked us to spin a rating of the NinjaDS which we are currently reviewing in an attempt to promote their product. ", i think speaks enough of their team.


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(CronoTrig @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> You realize that the only reason an AceKard rep posts here is because their official forums are all Chinese. If you would visit the official DS-X forums, you would see that an AceKard rep visiting these forums and answering a few questions (in TERRIBLE English mind you), is nothing out of the ordinary. Not trying to bash or promote any card over the other; I just thought people might like to know that this 'great service' some people are talking about (again, in very confusing and uninformative English), is not that 'great' when compared to other companies.
> 
> 
> his native language isnt english, the team are not here, they're in china, you have to appreciate those who take the efford to post here, I were them, with these moaning whining ds-x lovers around, i wouldnt even bother supplying answer or even supplying NA with the card
> ...



i agree, g6/m3 and supercard team have proven overtime that they provide great support, especially m3 with frequent updates, ds-x did one update so far... not impressed, acekard need to prove themselves as well

ds-x team asked that? really? that's just low


----------



## hksh (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(CronoTrig @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> You realize that the only reason an AceKard rep posts here is because their official forums are all Chinese. If you would visit the official DS-X forums, you would see that an AceKard rep visiting these forums and answering a few questions (in TERRIBLE English mind you), is nothing out of the ordinary. Not trying to bash or promote any card over the other; I just thought people might like to know that this 'great service' some people are talking about (again, in very confusing and uninformative English), is not that 'great' when compared to other companies.



First of all, I gotta say that I may look like defending the Acekard all the time, it's just because I am from the same country that made the card and I like the product quite much;p

Yep, I agree that LANGUAGE is a problem for you guys, only Chinese forum, the software is in Chinese too. And the official people's English might not be as perfect as yours. But at least you might look at the other side that they are really trying hard to try to let you guys know about the product and understand the problems one way or another. Can I say that why you cannot speak or read such a great language as Chinese? I don't think that's fair for you too, right? I just do not like you criticize on this NOT PERFECT English a lot because it's Chinese, nothing else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I can some how amazingly read Chinese;p(what an odd ;p), if anyone has any question regarding the language issue, it'll be my pleasure to help.

Let's see how the battery test going, from my experience, my DS works quite fine with the kard,hehe.


----------



## OSW (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(fishsticks @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good points, both of you. I hope their claims are true (of the improvements to the software), and if so i will purchase the card.

ps: i just checked over at yyjoy, and it looks like acekard has a new look and mould.... more on that soon....


----------



## stinkingbob (Nov 29, 2006)

Stop_loading, you are missing the point of what I was trying to make. But first, you never did answer the questions I put forth to you in my response to your post. Are you scared to answer them? 
I am neither for the ds-x nor against the aceKard. I basically am looking at the advantages and disadvantages of each. And after tallying things up, the ds-x is the clear winner so far. 
I will admit that if the acekard works out all the kinks and improves the software, then I will say to buy the AceKard. But until that time comes, I will recommend the ds-x.


----------



## deathspawn999 (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> I do like the Acekard for its great compatibility and the fact that it's "future proof". That's really a good thing.
> But in my everyday life I won't be using it. It's not easy to use and the software is instable.
> And I can't test my DS homebrew on it... I really need that feature to develop DS apps.
> 
> The fastest way for me to play a .nds (homebrew or game) is to open the .zip, drag & drop from winrar to my dsx, put my dsx in my DS and turn it on. That's priceless for me when it comes to flashcarts.


quoted for truth. ease of use is the reason why people use stuff. if not, apple wouldnt be selling millions of ipods. windows wouldnt be the #1 OS. etc. there may be other products out there that are cheaper, offer better things, but they arent easier to use. the ds-x offers the most easiest (yes i said that on purpose) thing ever. download, drop it onto the USB device, play. you cant argue with that, and the price is worth it imo.


----------



## hksh (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(deathspawn999 @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the Acekard for its great compatibility and the fact that it's "future proof". That's really a good thing.
> ...



May I ask what's the difference between copy a file from your harddisk to a Sd card via Akmanager and copy it in your DS-X card in Windows Explorer under the same port(USB 2.0)? If there's any speed difference or inconvenience , pls let us know ;p


----------



## trebus (Nov 29, 2006)

Using AK manager needs an extra click of a mouse and also needs to bear with setting options and stuff. People want something which is simple as copy and pasting as they cannot afford to waste the extra energy and time to click open another program to put in a game.

So in other words, easier=better


----------



## Gestahl (Nov 29, 2006)

I dunno, my M3GameManager doesn't bother me one bit. And before copying the game to the card I have to set numerous options there, mind you. Anyway I spend two minutes writing the game then 30 hours playing it so go figure...


----------



## -EX- (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> - Proprietary AceKard file system causes more problems than it solves
> - Need to use buggy client software (Windows only) to transfer ROMs
> - Doesn't auto detect game save types - need to wait for software updates to play the latest games or set the size manually (requires research)
> - Some slowdowns occur in games even using an Ultra II Sandisk - the AceKard requires specific micro SD cards for best compatibility results
> ...


QFT. Enough for you? You CAN'T deny any of this. This flashcard fails, miserably.

DS-X FTW. It has drag and drop, clean roms, no stupid self-made file system (Acekard doesn't even support file fragmentation, remember it), great support in native English, homebrew, high quality of the build and etc, etc. Undeniable.

You're bitching just because you don't have enough money to afford it. But it doesn't justify this flame war.

And mind you, I'm not biased, I'm just stating facts as they are.


----------



## hksh (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(trebus @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> Using AK manager needs an extra click of a mouse and also needs to bear with setting options and stuff. People want something which is simple as copy and pasting as they cannot afford to waste the extra energy and time to click open another program to put in a game.
> 
> So in other words, easier=better



So you don't need any software or program to copy and paste in DS-X? May I ask what is a Windows Explorer to you? Is that some kind of program or software you mentioned? And what's the difference between click on My Computer or AKmanager? Besides, you cannot even afford a single click of engergy? I thought it'll be better maybe you just forget about playing games, that costs too much engergy and time for you I presume?

BTW, to -EX-:
Yep, i agree with you with the homebrew part, but isn't game the first priority as a gamedeck? Like if a cellphone cannot make phone calls properly, it's not a good one no matter how strong the OS is, agree?
And if 100% compatibility and clean rom support is not something better than DS-X on this issue only, I just cannot understand your point!
About price, it seems that Acekard is much cheaper than DS-X, or 40$ is more than 100$?(sorry about my poor maths, or there's different ways of caculation you have in States?)


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 29, 2006)

The issue is not that using a program to load the roms is a problem, it's that the Acekard software currently (apparently) sucks ass. The software is unstable, it occasionally reformats the SD card without asking first, and it does not have the features it need to mitigate the problems caused by the new filesystem. The real question is will they fix it, and how soon.

As far as drag & drop being more convenient, I don't buy it. There's a guy on the DS-X forums writing a program to modify roms with the features that the G6, M3 and Supercard software have built in. If you need to run a seperate program to trim your roms and add soft reset, the convenience of drag & drop disappears.

The real benefit of drag & drop is simply Mac and Linux compatibility.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup... you can read about that one right here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=36984

classic.


----------



## -EX- (Nov 29, 2006)

hksh,
Learn to read posts. AceKard has its own stupid gimmickish file system, it's a big minus, especially with the lack of fragmentation and buggy software.

And about prices. Are you blind? I meant DS-X, not AceKard. The only real "minus" about DS-X is its price, though I think it's worth it, atleast for me, I've already preordered it.

Anyway, if you want to defend your product so badly, then try to disprove the cons given in the review (which I also quoted for truth).


----------



## trebus (Nov 29, 2006)

AceKard just needs to work on thier software more to be much more stable and take out the frustations. Drag and drop is much more convenient and I'm sure the DS-X is very useful for trimming games and so on. I guess people just want to have a choice of dragging and dropping their games rather than being forced to use a game manager.

hksh- You're not really good at english are you? I was just using a lot of sarcasm about the game manager thing. Don't worry I'm chinese also.

Edit: -Ex-, noone is arguing that the Acekard is not full of faults. We all know what the problems are from the product but what hksh is talking about is the strengths of the product. We all know how bad the cons and but it is not really that problematic. It's just an extra hassle to people with it's problem right now. 

People are now rather than buying it, waiting and seeing if these issues are going to be fixed or not. DS-Xtreme is a superior product which is noone is arguing with but some people are ready to look over the flaws of the AceKard for the strengths which is the 100% compatibility and the cheap pricing along with the use of Micro SD cards. People that do not want the DS-Xtreme due to it's firmware not allowing it 100% compatibility like they have claimed and the restrictions of the 512mb card.


----------



## -EX- (Nov 29, 2006)

trebus, don't even try to justify it. The pros of Acekard will NEVER be able to make up for its cons, period. Furthermore, yes, it uses large removable media, but what's the point of it without fragmentation?! The 100% compatibility also fails, as I don't want to select the save type myself for each new game, many people wll agree with me on this.


----------



## trebus (Nov 29, 2006)

That is true but people are willing to overlook the cons in favour of the pros. Which is what I am implying.


----------



## hksh (Nov 29, 2006)

-EX- I have to say I didn't really read the post very carefully ;p My bad. I agree with you on the problems it has, the ony thing that annoys  me a little is  that why DS-X gets such a high comment ? It has flaws too, right?

to trebus:
Yep, my English is so and so, and it's bad enough not seeing the sarcasm behind it...


----------



## hksh (Nov 29, 2006)

-EX-
so far, it's still 100% compatible while DS-X already has problems with some games right? Untill it's proved, Acekard is still the one has the best compatibility. And it hasn't failed yet, agree? 

And I do hate that FREE SPACE problem too, hope they'll solve it future. And about the save type, what I see is the team is keeping updating the database which ease the game play a lot, right? ;p


----------



## robbierotten (Nov 29, 2006)

It can't be denied... acecard is the only card that can play every game.

As for drag dropping clean rom files onto a mem card is just stupid... without trimming you're just throwing away memory space on an already cramped 1/2 a GB memory space.

I get the saying 'you get what you pay for', but does anyone ever balance that argument with the phrase 'throwing you're money down the drain' ?


----------



## OSW (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(deathspawn999 @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the Acekard for its great compatibility and the fact that it's "future proof". That's really a good thing.
> ...



Ease if use of ds-x is great, i agree. But the ipod example sucks. So many mp3 players are drag and drop, yet apple forces people to use itunes which of course doesnt provide the greatest ease of use.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 29, 2006)

Is there a compatibility list for the Acekard? I keep seeing 100% but noone seems to be backing this claim up. Is everyone just assuming it's true, or is there real info to prove it?


----------



## trebus (Nov 29, 2006)

http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/AceKard_compatibility_list

Here 100% compatibility. They need to work out the Kinks with the download play and so on.

Edit: So far the Chinese people have found not even one game not being able to run. Also, GBAtemp also tried testing a lot of games and all of them ran. The Acekard Guy also said they have tested every game that has been released and all of them run whether you trust him or not.


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 29, 2006)

A DS-X Manager came out today, version 2.2, which really has the sole function of trimming roms.

The recent windows only update and now this manager demonstrates that it is not fully compatible with all OS's, but the fact that these are being developed regardless is nice.  I do feel any subsequent firmware updates should be drag & drop like the Ninja DS is.

I think they should create a DS-X Lite version, which just removes the lights on the unit (ironically).  I should think that would cut the overall cost enough to make it the most uncompromisingly attractive solution.  IMHO, the price is the biggest deterent.


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(trebus @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/AceKard_compatibility_list
> 
> Here 100% compatibility. They need to work out the Kinks with the download play and so on.
> 
> Edit: So far the Chinese people have found not even one game not being able to run. Also, GBAtemp also tried testing a lot of games and all of them ran. The Acekard Guy also said they have tested every game that has been released and all of them run whether you trust him or not.



They really need to bring this list up-to-date

20 out of 712 entries doesn't prove anything


----------



## Costello (Nov 29, 2006)

jpxdude, I would tend to believe that Acekard does have 100% compatibility. I can "feel" it because of the way Acekard uses to boot the roms. So I believe that.

About drag&drop, one must be blind or playing the fool for not being able to realize the advantages.
First example that comes to my mind is when I develop a homebrew app, which I do, I need to test it about 3 times per minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm of the likes who add a line of code, compile and test.

With the acekard I would have to remove the Acekard from my DS, insert my microSD card, open the game manager, remove the previous rom (or format... but once in a while the program does that for me without I even have to ask) and flash the new rom, remove my microSD, put it in the acekard, put the acekard in the DS.
I said I "would" because my homebrew won't work with the acekard.
Anyway, that's 8 steps.
With the DSX: I leave it in my DS and connect it to my pc with the usb cable, drag & drop the rom on the drive (click "yes" to erase when asked), disconnect the cable. That's 3 steps. 8 vs 3.

I know what you'll say: "of course the acekard isn't meant for homebrew". All right then.


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 29, 2006)

Fair play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To be honest, I admire both cards, and the reason for bringing up these points is to highlight what I felt were undercooked parts of this discussion.  The favouritism of both DS-X and AceKard camps have pigeon-holed the topic on a 'mine is better than yours' thing.

It's still really early days for both cards, which reminds me of the days with the SC and M3, whereby the M3 was always predominently better than the SC in both DS and GBA support.  Ironically, the SC support improved a lot while still remaining cheap.  

It was still not as superior in sense of build, or support of the M3, but the NDS functionality and homebrew 'matched' up to the M3 and is as successful in the market.  Now I think the M3 team have been pressured to segment their pro 'ranges' to match with the cheaper 'nds only' support of the SC at the moment.  Cheap can be cheerful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For one thing, it's a pretty exciting time right for the scene with all these new slot 1 developments.  I forecast an M3 and SC slot-1 variant sooner than most think


----------



## DavePS (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone know how I can order an Acekard from the UK direct. I'm impatient and do not want to wait for the international distributors to get on-line


----------



## CronoTrig (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(deathspawn999 @ Nov 29 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 28 2006 said:
> ...



Pretty off topic here, but you can upload an OS named 'roxbox' to your iPod, which is open source and fully customizeable (and allows drag and drop; it acts as external storage).


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 29, 2006)

how's the battery test going?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> how's the battery test going?


The AceKard battery tests have been completed and results have been posted in both this thread and the review itself.

If you are asking about the DS-Xtreme, battery tests are still being run. Results should be up tonight.


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(stop_loading @ Nov 29 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > how's the battery test going?
> ...



well there's no point on 1 result with nothing to compare, although i can say it's better than my m3 for sure

will you be running battery test on genuine cart as well?


----------



## crazyshiza (Nov 29, 2006)

One benefit of their unique file system appears to be that all future games will work with the current version of the product.   This can't be said about any other products.   If all the teams die out and stop releasing updates the acekard will still be able to play all games while other cards won't.   I'm not saying this will actually happen, but it's a potential benefit.


----------



## stinkingbob (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't believe that some individuals would overlook the flaws in the AceKard only because it supposedly is 100% compatible with all nds roms.
So, lets settle this once and for all. 

Here are the flaws of the ds-x:
- a FEW nds titles do not work (and I mean a few)

That's it. Just one(1). Price is not a flaw of the ds-x.  It having 512Mb is not a flaw of the ds-x. Both of these were known months before before the ds-x was shipped.
I have a feeling soomeone will say the dancing lights is a flaw, but are not because they work like they are supposed to and you can turn them off.

Here are the flaws of the AceKard (as quoted fom Shauns review):
- Proprietary AceKard file system causes more problems than it solves
- Need to use buggy client software (Windows only) to transfer ROMs
- Doesn't auto detect game save types - need to wait for software updates to play the latest games or set the size manually (requires research)
- Some slowdowns occur in games even using an Ultra II Sandisk - the AceKard requires specific micro SD cards for best compatibility results
- Low download play (single cart multiplayer) support
- Poor build design means it's a tight fit in your DS slot
- GUI is not customisable
- Lack of extra features
- Very low homebrew compatibility

SO, looking at the cons of each product, can you honestly say that the AceKard is better than the ds-x??????


----------



## fishsticks (Nov 29, 2006)

stinkingbob said:


> - Proprietary AceKard file system causes more problems than it solves


I agree. I don't really like the idea of formatting the card everytime I want to use it in another device.



> - Need to use buggy client software (Windows only) to transfer ROMs


"buggy" software can be fixed. And I think some pple using the DS-X came up with a programme to trim roms, etc. Isn't that the same as using a client software? Especially with the DS-X's limited size, having full size roms on the flashcart may take up more space than necessary. 



> - Doesn't auto detect game save types - need to wait for software updates to play the latest games or set the size manually (requires research)


I agree again, this is something that the ds-x can do. They need to research it more before saying that it's impossible.



> - Some slowdowns occur in games even using an Ultra II Sandisk - the AceKard requires specific micro SD cards for best compatibility results


Or you can use a normal speed kingston at half the price. I think this may be beneficial for those who do not have a micro SD card yet.



> - Low download play (single cart multiplayer) support


I do agree again, even though I hardly play any single cart multiplayer games, except those I like, like Mario Kart, which I do have the real cartridge for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> - Poor build design means it's a tight fit in your DS slot


I thought people had to stick pieces of paper in between their ds-x and ds to make it work? Please check in the ds-x forum. 



> - GUI is not customisable


So you spend more time slowing down your system with buggy skins, just to look pretty.



> - Lack of extra features


Wait, deja vu? wasn't this an argument I heard from the psp fan boys ages ago? PSP plays movies, mp3s, surfs the net, cooks 9 course meals! DS SUX! But who won? The most important thing then wasn't the extra features, but which ones had the best games. 



> - Very low homebrew compatibility


Considering they are releasing the API to the homebrew devs, I believe this is something can be improved.


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> I can't believe that some individuals would overlook the flaws in the AceKard only because it supposedly is 100% compatible with all nds roms.
> So, lets settle this once and for all.
> 
> Here are the flaws of the ds-x:
> ...



you can argue that price and embedded memory are not flaws, but it doesnt escape making people turning away from the product, spending $120 on an unupgadeable 512mb device is ridiculous, in a year (maybe even less), microsd card will get cheaper and have bigger storage, not to mention it's useable on other devices, not to mention it will become the standard on cell phone soon.


and again, what's the point of getting a slot 1 solution if it still requires a nitpicky updates for games that dont work? llike this one:

the sims2 : "on 4th day of gameplay, after getting extensions on hotel, game freezes after several minutes of play; also now freezes when inventory is accessed. same error both firmwares, tested on 2 different carts and 2 different DS units. "

with more ds games coming, more problems will arise, i might as well get an m3l or scl with the same compatibility, and those companies have proven their credibility by regular updates, not to mention they use micro SD as well, plus GBA support




now look at acekard flaws, most of them are fixable and avoidable:
- Proprietary AceKard file system causes more problems than it solves
*i assume referring to formating , free space file, and folder organization, which is fixable on firmware
- Need to use buggy client software (Windows only) to transfer ROMs
*m3 and scl use a software and most people dont have problem with that, and again it's fixable
- Doesn't auto detect game save types - need to wait for software updates to play the latest games or set the size manually (requires research)
*now this is a real flaw, but i'll take this anyday compared to a game that doesn't work and you can't do anything about it, let's say.. pokemon when ds-x was first released?
- Some slowdowns occur in games even using an Ultra II Sandisk - the AceKard requires specific micro SD cards for best compatibility results
*avoidable if you uses the correct micro SD cart, what happen when you have slow down on ds-x? that's right, there's nothing you can do
- Low download play (single cart multiplayer) support
*ds-x have problems with single cart multiplayer as well
- Poor build design means it's a tight fit in your DS slot
*don't remove the cart then, remove the microSD
- GUI is not customisable
*fixable in firmware
- Lack of extra features
*what extra features? LED lights?
- Very low homebrew compatibility
*now this is a real flaw, if you care about homebrew, this isnt your card, since there's no way that the team translate every homebrew available on the market

the only thing they need to do is  fix the client until it's good enough, 
all i need is: 1. moveable free space files, and 2. folders

m3, g6, and also ds-x wasnt perfect when it was first came out either

will they update the software? only time will tell, there's no way to make sure, company lies all the time, that's why i said, when acekard has proven their support, then i'm on board


----------



## deathspawn999 (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(hksh @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(trebus @ Nov 29 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Using AK manager needs an extra click of a mouse and also needs to bear with setting options and stuff. People want something which is simple as copy and pasting as they cannot afford to waste the extra energy and time to click open another program to put in a game.
> ...


you are a moron. with ds-x, i can use ANY FUCKING OPERATING SYSTEM I WANT. I CAN USE LINUX (VIRTUALLY ANY DISTRO), I CAN USE A MAC, I CAN USE ANY GOD DAMN THING I WANT BECAUSE I DONT NEED A PROGRAM TO GET MY SHIT RUNNING. IF YOU CANT SEE THE USE IN THAT MAYBE THESE CAPS WILL HELP YOU. I DONT NEED TO FUCK WITH SAVE SETTINGS. I DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT FRAGMENTED MEMORY GAPS. I DONT HAVE TO DEAL WITH BUGGY SOFTWARE. DO YOU SEE? DO YOU GET IT YET?

$40 for AK, +$XX for memory unit, +$X for memory card reader vs $130. yes, you win the money game. good job, your product is cheaper. you dont win the ease of use game. you dont win the homebrew game (YOU CANT EVEN ENTER THIS ARENA BTW). you get what you pay for.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 29, 2006)

> "buggy" software can be fixed. And I think some pple using the DS-X came up with a programme to trim roms, etc. Isn't that the same as using a client software? Especially with the DS-X's limited size, having full size roms on the flashcart may take up more space than necessary.


What does that have to do with anything? If people want to use a 3rd party app to load games onto their DS-Xtreme they can, but the point is that they don't HAVE to. They're not forced to use any software and can use the cart on pretty much any given computer OS.
Also you should know that the AceKard software doesn't auto-trim ROMs, so if you want to do that you'll have to use 2 pieces of software in the end (trimmer and client).



> Or you can use a normal speed kingston at half the price. I think this may be beneficial for those who do not have a micro SD card yet.


The point is that you'll have to buy a specific micro SD card to use with the AceKard, so your current one may not "be good enough". And I'm sure the problem with the ultra II being classed as "slow" is a software/hardware issue on the AceKard.



> I thought people had to stick pieces of paper in between their ds-x and ds to make it work? Please check in the ds-x forum.


I've never had the problem on the two DS-Xtreme's I have access to. And I'm sure the DS-X team would replace any faulty cases as should the AceKard team.



> So you spend more time slowing down your system with buggy skins, just to look pretty.


Again that's not the point. Stop being so petty. The point is that the option to customise a flash kit GUI has been around for years. Even my old X-ROM at least allowed me to configure the background gradient. This is just laziness or oversight from the AceKard team.


> Wait, deja vu? wasn't this an argument I heard from the psp fan boys ages ago? PSP plays movies, mp3s, surfs the net, cooks 9 course meals! DS SUX! But who won? The most important thing then wasn't the extra features, but which ones had the best games.


Again extra features are something people come to expect. It's not the end of the world, but yes it is a con, just as it was for the DSLink.



> Considering they are releasing the API to the homebrew devs, I believe this is something can be improved.


Time will tell. Point is, at the time of the review, homebrew support is terrible.


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 29, 2006)

Gotta love threads when they become like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quality squabbling...kinda like comparing penis sizes.


----------



## martin88 (Nov 29, 2006)

So which one is better? DS-X or AceKard?


----------



## CronoTrig (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> So which one is better? DS-X or AceKard?



Neo2 SD.


----------



## martin88 (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(CronoTrig @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(martin88 @ Nov 29 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > So which one is better? DS-X or AceKard?
> ...


You have a link on product's detail? When was it released?


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(CronoTrig @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(martin88 @ Nov 29 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > So which one is better? DS-X or AceKard?
> ...



I can sense the seriousness in your post


----------



## stinkingbob (Nov 29, 2006)

The problem that Stop_loading has is that he is too damn stubborn. He makes points that are untenible and that have already been talked about. 
He knows he is wrong, but he is too proud to admit it so he keeps on knocking the ds-x making little petty points that just aren't flaws with the ds-x.
But I bet that if he had a ds-x and an acekard, he would be using the ds-x.
For all others who haven't made up their minds yet, do your homework, look at the pros and cons of each and make your buying decision. Personally, i would go with the ds-x. If you factor in the cost of the acekard + shipping international + buying an sd card which hopefully will not cause slowdown
+ the cost of the mini sd adapter = almost the same price of a ds-x. So, for 20 or 40 dollars, you can get a ds-x without going through all the headaches of the ackard.

Oh, ans what happened to the acekard representative?? He has been pretty damn silent every since he did that 1 post. Makes me wonder if thatperosn was really from acekard or maybe it was stop_loading imersonating one! (sorry stop, I had to throw that one in!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## stop_loading (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(stinkingbob @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> But I bet that if he had a ds-x and an acekard, he would be using the ds-x.









































one card's limited to 512mb, another can support up to 2 gig, or unlimited if you use multiple cards
one have trouble running animal crossing, and slow down on other games, another can run every single game, what would be my choice? 

in fact, i'll just put 20 games on a single card and that will last for a month at least, mind you they all run perfectly

you just made a mistake by getting ds-x, and you're trying to make other people do the same thing and justifying the price, the micro SD and the usb card reader can be used for another purpose, and guess what? some people already have microSD and card reader, they're common for other devices
wait for the us retailers and probably would only cost $55 include shipping to get an acekard,
what's the point of throwing $120 for a single device that crashes castlevania? i would be pissed

wait until m3 and supercard came out with their slot 1 solution, then it'll get ugly for ds-x

and do you really think that's me?


----------



## Costello (Nov 29, 2006)

OK, we understand that you all have different views, now we would like you to stop this, allright?

stinkinbob and stop_loading, I will ask you to *refrain from posting in this topic*, if you want to go on, please do so by PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The least post from any of you in this topic will result in a temporary suspension, during which you would probably realize how stupid this has become.

I hope you understand my point, thanks guys


----------



## sidneyyoung (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> the point of throwing $120 for a single device that crashes castlevania? i would be pissed
> 
> wait until m3 and supercard came out with their slot 1 solution, then it'll get ugly for ds-x




yes but you're forgetting the disco lights man.. it has shiny shiny... got to be wrth any ones hard cash... actually running games doesn't matter


----------



## CronoTrig (Nov 30, 2006)

stop_loading, you should probably stop_living. Really.


----------



## Costello (Nov 30, 2006)

CronoTrig, I will ask you not to provoke any of the two guys or you'll be in the list too!
Thank you!

stinkinbob please do not reply: I'll keep my word and suspend you no matter what's in your post (and also delete your post)


----------



## fishsticks (Nov 30, 2006)

shaunj66 said:


> What does that have to do with anything? If people want to use a 3rd party app to load games onto their DS-Xtreme they can, but the point is that they don't HAVE to. They're not forced to use any software and can use the cart on pretty much any given computer OS.
> Also you should know that the AceKard software doesn't auto-trim ROMs, so if you want to do that you'll have to use 2 pieces of software in the end (trimmer and client).


yes, my point isn't that the acekard software trim roms, but that people _want to use_ a program to trim roms and do other stuff on for the ds-x, even though they can drag and drop. doesn't that negate the fact that it supports drag and drop? So if you want to use a program to trim roms, and then drag and drop it on to your cart. Isn't it the same as using any of the other flashcart solutions? Of course, the Ds-X is better for developers like what Costello had said because of it's drag and drop features, but for anyone who wants to save space by trimming roms before placing the rom on the cart, can do very well with any flash cart.



> The point is that you'll have to buy a specific micro SD card to use with the AceKard, so your current one may not "be good enough". And I'm sure the problem with the ultra II being classed as "slow" is a software/hardware issue on the AceKard.


Yes, that is an issue if you have an existing one, but what if you don't? For someone who just starts out without a microSD and needs one, may be more interested in the acekard. Because if they can buy the acekard and a kingston normal speed 1GB microsd for about $80, and there are no slowdowns, isn't that more price effective?
So it is a negative for those who already have a different microsd card, but it's positive for those who do not have one.



> I've never had the problem on the two DS-Xtreme's I have access to. And I'm sure the DS-X team would replace any faulty cases as should the AceKard team.





> Turns out due to poor maunfacturing I have to apply a small piece of paper to the cart as i put it in the slot in order for it to becom readabe again.


I agree with you that manufacturing faults should be replaced by the team, but doesn't discount the fact that the build of the ds-x may be as shoddy as that of the acekard.



> Again that's not the point. Stop being so petty. The point is that the option to customise a flash kit GUI has been around for years. Even my old X-ROM at least allowed me to configure the background gradient. This is just laziness or oversight from the AceKard team.


Seriously, besides putting a wallpaper on windows, I've never really changed the skins of the OS, the browsers. Of course. I have definitely tried, but sometimes I feel that they either get slower, or the default skin looks the more pleasant after all. of course, that's just me, but some people do like the features.



> Again extra features are something people come to expect. It's not the end of the world, but yes it is a con, just as it was for the DSLink.


I don't really agree here, because I do not think anything necessitates the point of dancing led lights, and for playing mp3s moonshell will do really. But what's the point of those multimedia features in the ds-x for anyway? How much can you fit on a 4gb cart?




> Time will tell. Point is, at the time of the review, homebrew support is terrible.


exactly. My first comment in this thread was that time will tell. But I find that some ds-x fanboys tend to be very agressive in their comments. and I'm not a "fanboy". I'm a consumer first and foremost, and I look for what's good value for money. Will I buy either at this point of time with their faults? no, I'm perfectly happy with my carts at the moment, although I am looking for something that plays gba games flawlessly. Personally, I will suggest to anyone to wait for several months before considering these slot 1s.


----------



## stinkingbob (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi costello,

On the review of the ds-x by Shaun not too long ago, I had written about either you or shaun editing out posts because people were basically dissing the ds-x and calling the review biased. I am not sure if it was you or Shaun, but one of you said that you would not edit posts because people were expressing their opinion and that it would not be right to silence someone for that just because there was a disagreement in what was said. Unfortunately, it looks like you are doing this by your threat of a temporary ban. Now, I have not broken any rules nor have I been inconsiderate to anyone. I have an opinion and that is why I am expressing it here and it is on topic. Now, if you are basing your statemnt on the very posts between me and stop_loading, please note that I did not start anything. I posted something and then Stop, made a counter-proposal. If you look at my posts for this topic, you will see that they are legitimate. Whether or not you agree/disagree what I have said, your threat of being banned is serious, especially because I have read posts from people who have used expletives and have insulted others, and you have not threatened them with being banned.  As a moderator, you have to be fair and be equal for everyone that posts here.
With that said,  just so this doesn't happen in the future again, can you let us gbatempers know what we can or cannot post so that we will not get threatened by you to be banned?
B


----------



## INTERNETS (Nov 30, 2006)

fishsticks said:


> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> > What does that have to do with anything? If people want to use a 3rd party app to load games onto their DS-Xtreme they can, but the point is that they don't HAVE to. They're not forced to use any software and can use the cart on pretty much any given computer OS.
> ...




I have a tremendous idea - how about, you don't address an entire paragraph in sections? You do realize that, any credibility you might have had was stripped away as soon as you had more than one quote in your entire post.


----------



## fishsticks (Nov 30, 2006)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Nov 30 2006 said:


> I have a tremendous idea - how about, you don't address an entire paragraph in sections? You do realize that, any credibility you might have had was stripped away as soon as you had more than one quote in your entire post.
> 
> 
> This is amusing, but I never realised your credibility is measured by the number of quotes you have in your entire posts. Then is it measured by the number of smilies in your post? or is it really measured by the points you made in your post?
> ...



and do i really have to quote shaun's reply for you as well? http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=39835&st=120# Well, according to you, he doesnt have any credibility at all as well. *rolls eyes* He had more than one quote in his post.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Nov 30, 2006)

real developers wouldn't really give much of a shit about dragging and dropping..."OMG on the Acecard I have to put the mem card in the mem reader..OMG OMG OMG"  ... can you imagine it ?

also real developers tend to use an emulator rather than a real ds during coding.

so stop the ds-x is the developers friend shit now, try a let this whole fiasco have the slightest bit of credability.


----------



## Costello (Nov 30, 2006)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Nov 30 2006 said:


> real developers wouldn't really give much of a shit about dragging and dropping..."OMG on the Acecard I have to put the mem card in the mem reader..OMG OMG OMG"Â ... can you imagine it ?
> 
> also real developers tend to use an emulator rather than a real ds during coding.
> 
> so stop the ds-x is the developers friend shit now, try a let this whole fiasco have the slightest bit of credability.



I'd appreciate it if you were a little less offensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am a developper, it is my *job*, why yes, I have a job. I am paid (not for DS stuff though).
So I know what I'm talking about, allright?

I absolutely don't use emulators to test the homebrew I'm developping because none of the current DS emulators support sockets (afaik).
And I'm developping a socket based application at the moment.

I am just saying that testing my developpments on the acekard is longer than on the DS-X, and this is a fact. How can you deny that?

Anyway it's sad to see such comments... do you realize how much time and effort we spend on the reviews?
Do you realize that GBAtemp has no adverts, and is honest enough to let the members know when a company tries to bribe us?
Yes, the DS-X company wanted us to lower the rating of the NinjaDS (only concurrent at that time), but we didn't accept and dragged them through the mud. However, since we are not biased, we gave their product an objective rating, based on our criteria which is itself based on *facts* (the same criteria apply for all the linkers - read through all our reviews).

Commenting on our "credibility" is out of place. Do you personnally own all the linkers out there?
Have you had them reviewed by a team made of a dozen members?
What is YOUR credibility? I'm not sure I even want the answer to this question.


----------

